# Help with J Code - UHC keeps denying a claim



## JJ (Feb 5, 2009)

UHC keeps denying a claim for Verapamil.  My boss has me using J3490 Unclassified Drugs.  Is there a better code or does anyone have any suggestions.  We have also sent in a paper claim with a written description.    Thanks for any help.

JJ


----------



## JBJ (Apr 5, 2009)

There is no HCPC code for this so J3490 would be appropriate.  Make sure you list the NDC number on the claim form also.


----------

